# final maintance



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok well today we are taking the Z down to the shop where it will stay for 2-3 days getting some work done

timing belt kit, water pump, OEM exhaust, front brakes, and some other stuff

this year my dad has spent about $6k keeping this car alive, mainly the motor (and a trany rebuild) 

anyways....after doing some math i've come the conclusion, that i dont wanna waste money keeping the NA alive, which version of the vg30et had the most power? was the most relible?

i'm thinking 88-89 JDM vg30et

i'm offically starting a new motor fund, and wanna make sure i get the most bang for my buck

also what sites should i look at for when i buy it


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

http://www.amzperformance.com/z31/?...56&PHPSESSID=29998adb4934487d721f58178bc4c868

http://www.amzperformance.com/z31/?...category_id=8583547802b6717fa7bfd361dc255808&


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> http://www.amzperformance.com/z31/?...56&PHPSESSID=29998adb4934487d721f58178bc4c868
> 
> http://www.amzperformance.com/z31/?...category_id=8583547802b6717fa7bfd361dc255808&


yeah i was thinking remanufactured, complete motor....since it is a lot cheaper then that

nvm i found some sites, but thanks


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

that motor is f*****g sick


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

Don't try to get the one with "the most power" There's no point in spending a ton more money for an extra few hp to begin with... that extra few will be long shadowed in the process of your future upgrades. Go to a salvage, fine a good block/heads and rebuild/build it from there... you can use alot of the rest off of your car.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

OK85NA2T said:


> Don't try to get the one with "the most power" There's no point in spending a ton more money for an extra few hp to begin with... that extra few will be long shadowed in the process of your future upgrades. Go to a salvage, fine a good block/heads and rebuild/build it from there... you can use alot of the rest off of your car.


i can get a rebuilt jdm 88-89 turbo motor for $2k thats about how much i was expecting to pay, then i can get a t3/t4 hybrid


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> http://www.amzperformance.com/z31/?...56&PHPSESSID=29998adb4934487d721f58178bc4c868
> 
> http://www.amzperformance.com/z31/?...category_id=8583547802b6717fa7bfd361dc255808&


omfg *le fuxing drool* INTERNAL PARTS! wow, different brands of connecting rods, pistons ... pauter mmm, other sites i go to offer crap as in "brake pads, shifter accessories etc" 

that site rocks, one of the trippiest things in building an engine to me is stretching the con-rod bolts

Wiseco Pistons are a work of art IMO


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

http://www.amzperformance.com/z31/?...category_id=c465b7eab92d9d9004ef81d85a6df856&

That link is to go along with the ones AZ-ZBUM posted. I've ordered a large amount of parts through Mitch at AMZ and I highly recomend him. Also the kit in that link is a pretty good buy (it also happens to be the kit I bought).


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

.......gah forget i even asked


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

oh, but here's another great link!

http://www.hekimianracing.com/nissan3lna.html


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Stock parts, people, stock parts.  

We can all dream, but lets get back to reality here.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i dont want a HO high performance motor, i want a stock rebuilt motor, i found a site where i can get a stock rebuilt 88-89 turbo motor, for $1585 shipped with a one year warranty on the whole motor

so i'm prolly gonna get that (when the bank account allows), and then pick up the exhaust manifold from an 87 turbo, and get the t03 or a t03/04 turbo, and run 8psi


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> i found a site where i can get a stock rebuilt 88-89 turbo motor, for $1585 shipped with a one year warranty on the whole motor


What site is that?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

nissandrew said:


> What site is that?


this one
Woodfins


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

You realize that there's more needed than jsut rebuilt motor and a turbo manifold right?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

OK85NA2T said:


> You realize that there's more needed than jsut rebuilt motor and a turbo manifold right?


yes i do know that, i'm not stupid, i've been talking about this swap and reading about whats involved for bout 6 months


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> ok well today we are taking the Z down to the shop where it will stay for 2-3 days getting some work done
> 
> timing belt kit, water pump, OEM exhaust, front brakes, and some other stuff


Damn.. $6k already and now this? How much is all that going to cost?? You could save so much money if you could do it yourself. Most of that stuff isn't very hard to do either, just takes time and patience. Well hopefully by the end of this you should have a nice car!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

lostmenoggin said:


> Damn.. $6k already and now this? How much is all that going to cost?? You could save so much money if you could do it yourself. Most of that stuff isn't very hard to do either, just takes time and patience. Well hopefully by the end of this you should have a nice car!


after this i'm doing all the work myself


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

so just got the bill for this shop visit.....$2k

they did alot of extra stuff, like replacing harden lines and what not, and they even cleaned my motor.... :thumbup:


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

2 grand for a tbelt and brake job? bahahaha... I thought in an earlier post you said you weren't stupid. Jesus, for all this money that you've put into maintenance, you could have bought a 20k mile mint condition SS or AE


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

do it yourself damn it aint that frigging hard


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i haven't put any money into this car, my dad has, i can't do it myself, as i have no where to do it, and my dad wanted it done by professionals so that he knew the car would be ready to make it cross county next month, so stop trashing my thread, and it wasn't just tbelt and brake job

-timing belt
-tensioner belt
-cam seals
-drive belts X3
-thermostat
-thermostat gasket
-bypass hose
-muffler
-valve cover gaskets
-water pump
-brakes

and there was more stuff added after work began i get the final invoice today


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> i haven't put any money into this car, my dad has, i can't do it myself, as i have no where to do it, and my dad wanted it done by professionals so that he knew the car would be ready to make it cross county next month, so stop trashing my thread, and it wasn't just tbelt and brake job
> 
> -timing belt
> -tensioner belt
> ...


dude, 3/4 of that stuff IS a tbelt job. A "tbelt job" doesn't just include the timing belt. It's also all the other seals, gaskets, etc that need regular maintenance and are easiest to get to when the timing belt is off. Still a ripoff. 

I hope he added a months supply of blowjobs for 2k.


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> after this i'm doing all the work myself


How much more work is there to do?? With $8k in the car there shouldn't be much left... I just can't fathom the idea of spending $2k on the work you had done. With proper tools and an FSM most of that stuff could have been knocked out in a day EASY (in your driveway) and saved you an assload of money. But I guess if you don't know how to do these things and dad's got the money then fuggit, take it to a shop. I agree with OK85.. you could have gotten a sweet Z for that $8k, but whatever floats your boat. I hope your car does well for you.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

lostmenoggin said:


> How much more work is there to do?? With $8k in the car there shouldn't be much left... I just can't fathom the idea of spending $2k on the work you had done. With proper tools and an FSM most of that stuff could have been knocked out in a day EASY (in your driveway) and saved you an assload of money. But I guess if you don't know how to do these things and dad's got the money then fuggit, take it to a shop. I agree with OK85.. you could have gotten a sweet Z for that $8k, but whatever floats your boat. I hope your car does well for you.


i dont have a god damned drive way, you dont know my living situation so stop saying i coulda done it myself, I CANT FUCKING DO IT MYSELF, I DONT HAVE THE DAMNED TOOLS OR THE FUCKING FACILITIES


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> i dont have a god damned drive way, you dont know my living situation so stop saying i coulda done it myself, I CANT FUCKING DO IT MYSELF, I DONT HAVE THE DAMNED TOOLS OR THE FUCKING FACILITIES





ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> anyways....after doing some math i've come the conclusion, that i dont wanna waste money keeping the NA alive, which version of the vg30et had the most power? was the most relible?
> 
> i'm thinking 88-89 JDM vg30et
> 
> ...


Don't these things contradict themselves? And if your dad is paying for it, who cares? If he isn't going to let you start working on the car and will keep footing the bill for fixing it, let him.

BTW: What happens when you move across the country? You magically get tools, abililities, and the facilities to do this magical motor swap?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Don't these things contradict themselves? And if your dad is paying for it, who cares? If he isn't going to let you start working on the car and will keep footing the bill for fixing it, let him.
> 
> BTW: What happens when you move across the country? You magically get tools, abililities, and the facilities to do this magical motor swap?


actaully yes, since i'll be at UTI i can use their facilities or my moms driveway/garage, and get discounts on tools and parts, and after this last visit dad is no longer paying for anything the car is offically mine as of today


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Which UTI are you going to? Here in Phoenix? I'd hardly call CA to AZ across the country.

Since you're going to be there a while, I'd suggest waiting to start this project until you actually have some tool time under your belt.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Which UTI are you going to? Here in Phoenix? I'd hardly call CA to AZ across the country.
> 
> Since you're going to be there a while, I'd suggest waiting to start this project until you actually have some tool time under your belt.


as i've said MANY MANY times, i'm moving to orlando, florida

i'm waiting for almost 2 years before i swap the motors, i never said when i was going to do it


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> i dont have a god damned drive way, you dont know my living situation so stop saying i coulda done it myself, I CANT FUCKING DO IT MYSELF, I DONT HAVE THE DAMNED TOOLS OR THE FUCKING FACILITIES



you don't have a driveway.. where do you park your car? Why can't you do it where your car is parked? it's not like a tbelt job takes a full service garage. you can do it in a car sized parking space.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

OK85NA2T said:


> you don't have a driveway.. where do you park your car? Why can't you do it where your car is parked? it's not like a tbelt job takes a full service garage. you can do it in a car sized parking space.


HOA rules state that working on cars in the community is prohibited


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

OK85NA2T said:


> you don't have a driveway.. where do you park your car? Why can't you do it where your car is parked? it's not like a tbelt job takes a full service garage. you can do it in a car sized parking space.


Man.. if he doesnt want to do the work thats up to him. Sometimes there are to many things going on other than fixing the car so that the risk(from inexpierence) and time it would take is just not worth saving the money to do it yourself.

I have to admit, maybe some of that is overpriced and/or unneeded. So what your really buying is the security and confidence you get from having a shop do it. :thumbup:


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> HOA rules state that working on cars in the community is prohibited



You also can't work on your car in the driveway in alot of places.. does that stop anyone? Do you honestly think that you're going to get in trouble for fixing your car? Sounds like a cop out to me.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

OK85NA2T said:


> You also can't work on your car in the driveway in alot of places.. does that stop anyone? Do you honestly think that you're going to get in trouble for fixing your car? Sounds like a cop out to me.


i had to ship my project car out to florida early, because someone reported me for working on it, i've already gotten in trouble once and i dont wanna risk it again


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

how did you get reported for working on it? does your mechanic make house calls?


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

You cant work on your car at your house? REDICULAS!


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

that is pretty piss poor as the tools needed for the job would probably set you back around 20 dollars....... Learning to work on your own car saves you money and if your getting charged 2k or what ever for all that, i suggest you change workshops in a hurry. dont have the facilities? i remember my first ever oil change and sump gasket replacement was on the side of a road in a gutter using a 10 mm and a wet shirt as a filter wrench, that was when i was 13, so pull your head in get off ya arse and save ALOT of money, for a beginner should take around 5 hours, for someone experienced, probably under an hour to two hours, just download the FSM, were here if you screw up somewhere or need help.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> You cant work on your car at your house? REDICULAS!


The home owners association (HOA) in my neighborhood is the same way. Can't work on a car anywhere on the driveway or street or have any non-running cars in those areas. Heck, we can't even leave our cars parked in our own driveway for more than an hour, if you can beleive that. $20 fine each time..... I had to keep my car in the garage during the times I worked on it, with the door shut. Also, you can't even _wash_ your car in your own driveway here. So, I beleive what ICP says. You can get in a lot of trouble and pay a lot of money in fines to an HOA for going against the rules. Read up on some of the ridiculous rules HOAs have, if you don't beleive me..... Can't wait to move out of this ridiculous neighborhood.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

OK85NA2T said:


> how did you get reported for working on it? does your mechanic make house calls?


the project car is a fucking VW its not that hard, a neighbor complained bout it, something about it was to loud (hehe no muffler)

but w/e it doesn't matter dad spent the money so oh well, get over urself and stop being an asshole


----------

